# Compra-venta > Vendo >  Algunos libros y vídeos que te pueden interesar...

## Dummie

Hola compañeros, sé que no cumplo con el tercer requisito (ser activo en el foro) para publicar la venta de productos, pues he estado algo desvinculado de la magia y en parte esto es lo que hace que ponga a la venta algún material. 

He decidido hacer una limpieza en mis estanterías y vendo los libros de la siguiente lista. 

Soy muy cuidadoso con los libros, de manera que todos están en buen estado, a excepción del primero de la lista (La buena magia de Darwin Ortiz), cuya solapa exterior está algo rota y las esquinas algo desgastadas porque le he dado bastante uso. 

Vivo en Madrid. Entrego en mano. Para envíos fuera de la provincia podemos hablar…

La buena magia: 19 € *- VENDIDO -*

El arte de la magia: 25 €  *-VENDIDO-*

Técnica cartomágica avanzada: 39€  *-VENDIDO-*

Más magia pensada: 25€ (incluye DVD)  *-VENDIDO-*

Trilogía Ligth : 30 € (los tres libros)   *-VENDIDOS-*

De la mano de Jerry Andrus: 10€  *-VENDIDO-*

Cartoficciones: 15€  *-VENDIDO-*

13 escalones del mentalismo: 19 € *- VENDIDO -* 

Cartoilusionismo (Manuel Montes): 25€  *-VENDIDO-*

Esponjas y algo más: 19€  *-VENDIDO-*

Truckycartomagia: 5€  *-VENDIDO-*

Magia con esponjas: 5€  *-VENDIDO-*

Secretos personales/ Mis trucos  de cartas favoritos: 9€  *-VENDIDO-*

La cartomagia del Hno. John Hamman: 5€  *-VENDIDO-*

Palabra de mago: 10€  -* VENDIDO-* 

Abracadabra: 5€

Estrellas de la magia: 25€  *-VENDIDO-*



Y los siguientes videos:

Mariano Goñi: 	Técnicas con monedas (Vol I): 10 €  *-VENDIDO-*

			Técnicas cartomágicas (Vol. 1,2 y 3): 30€ (los tres)  *-VENDIDOS-*

Ben Salinas: Hot Shot – Color changes (2 DVD): 10€

Showoff with cards: 9€


Un saludo y muchas gracias.

----------


## sann

Tienes un MP

----------


## Aminoliquid

Tienes un Mp

----------


## Dummie

Todavía me quedan algunos libros y un par de DVD´s...

----------


## Dummie

Compañeros, estos libros no estarán meses anunciados.
Lo que me quede el 30 de este mes será donado a la biblioteca.
Sí, meto prisa a aquel interesado y que aún no se decide (lo digo sobre todo por aquellos que me habéis preguntado y estáis a la espera...).
Saludos...

----------


## Darkman

Le he comprado a Dummie algunos de los libros de arriba. Su estado es excelente; el precio, magnífico y el trato, excepcional. Los que puedan, que aprovechen la ocasión.

----------


## Aminoliquid

¡¡Tienes un Mp!!

Y aprobecho para corroborar todo lo que dice el amigo Darkman.El Sr. Dummie es un buenísimo vendedor y muy cuidadoso con los articulos que ofrece.Lástima que yo no haya llegado a tiempo para comprar el Estrellas de la magia....

----------


## Turko

Punto por punto lo que dicen los compañeros..... parecen recien salidos de la tienda




> Lástima que yo no haya llegado a tiempo para comprar el Estrellas de la magia....


Te adelante yo  :Wink1:

----------


## Dummie

Muchísimas gracias por vuestras palabras, compañeros...eso sí que es publicidad...
Un saludo.

----------


## Aminoliquid

> Te adelante yo


Cachis... :O15:

----------


## Manu Marpel

Tienes un MP

----------


## jgr

Buzón lleno.... me gustaría mandarte MP

----------


## eusbanger

yo aun sigo esperando por el libro que te dije, me tenías que comentar si al final estaba libre o no

----------


## Dummie

Hola, perdón, compañeros, no me di cuenta de que el buzón estaba lleno.

jgr: Prueba a mandarme el mensaje de nuevo...

eusbanger: No me he olvidado de lo tuyo. El asunto es que hasta primeros de este mes que viene, la persona a la que he reservado el libro no sabe si dispondrá de dinero para poder pagarlo. En caso de que pueda, se lo quedará él, pero si finalmente no puede pagarlo al no disponer de dinero, te avisaría a tí.
SI te fijas aún no está señalado como vendido, y es por eso, que aún estoy a la espera...No te preocupes que te aviso...
Un saludo.

----------


## eusbanger

Ok era por si acaso  :Wink1: 

Gracias

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire X usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Buti

Hola Dummie,

¿Todavia tienes a la venta el Tecnica cartomágica avanzada?

Me interesa, porque es este, verdad? Tecnica Cartomagica Avanzada - Hugard y Braue Trucos de Magia Aprender Magia es facil en Tienda Magia

¿En que estado está?

Un salud

----------


## Dummie

Hola Buti, efectivamente es el libro que aparece en el enlace que pones. Está en un estado impecable, pues como digo en mi primer comentario, soy muy cuidadoso con los libros.
Hay tres personas en espera para conseguir este libro, de modo que se puede decir que lo tengo vendido. Si la semana que viene no contacto con la primera persona de la lista, pasaré a la segunda y si no a la tercera. SI tienes interés eres el cuarto.
Tal y como dije, lo que quede por vender será donado. Esperaré un par de días más y si no se interesa nadie pediré a los moderadores que cierren el hilo.
Saludos.

----------


## Buti

Pues si que me interesa, además te lo podría pagar en mano el mismo lunes en cualquier parte de Madrid.

Un saludo!

----------


## Dummie

Hola de nuevo Buti, como te he dicho eres el cuarto de la lista interesado en este libro. Por mal camino vas si crees que voy a aceptar tu propuesta de pago.
Aunque la pasta me interesa y por eso vendo los libros, hay una cuestión moral por encima de eso y es que he dado mi palabra al primero de la lista de que lo tengo reservado para él (además hace semanas). Cuando el primero me diga que no le interesa y oiga lo mismo al segundo y al tercero, si te sigue interesando, es tuyo...hasta entonces...a esperar...

----------


## Buti

No, por supuesto que lo entiendo, quizás me he explicado mal. Sólo quería decir que tengo el dinero y te lo puedo comprar en mano. Si, por ahora, lo tienes reservado es lógico que se lo guardes a esa persona!

----------


## Dummie

Esta semana que viene quiero tener resuelta la transacción del libro. Tranquilo que te informo de si lo he vendido o aún está disponible...

----------


## Aminoliquid

Hola amigo Dummie.

He intentado enviarte un Mp pero tienes la bandeja llena. ¿Puedes liberar espacio para que pueda enviartelo de nuevo?

¡¡Saludos!!

----------


## Dummie

Espacio liberado...perdón por el despiste...puedes enviarme Mp, compañero...

----------


## Aminoliquid

Mp enviado.

----------


## Dummie

Buti, el libro Técnica Cartomágica Avanzada está vendido.

----------


## Dummie

Amigos, muchas gracias a todos, los que se han interesado y por supuesto lo que han comprado.
Me temo que lo que queda ya no lo venderé. Tal y como dije, llegado este mes donaré lo que ha quedado.
Señores moderadores, pueden cerrar el hilo.
Muchas gracias.
Un saludo.

----------


## eusbanger

Muy bien, me alegro y gracias por el correcto trato.
Un saludo!!!

Enviado desde mi HTC Desire X usando Tapatalk 2

----------


## Darkman

Haz un lote con todo lo que te queda y ponle un precio irresistible. Sacarás para unas cañitas!

----------


## Iban

El cliente manda. Hilo cerrado. Dummie... crash test.

----------

